# Sanding started



## Kovoet (May 11, 2008)

Thanks guys. Right sanded it down and going run 800 grit paper over it later today and get the tack clothes out to wipe down the items, then the first coat of primer to be put on.


----------



## Kovoet (May 11, 2008)

how many coats of primer would you recommend and should I paper it down each time with 800 grit.


----------



## philbrown23 (May 11, 2008)

at least 2


----------



## intel igent (May 11, 2008)

when priming /painting i like to apply many thin coats untill 100% coverage

i wouldnt really worry about sanding the primer unless it turns out bunk, i think youll want to use higher grit paper when wet sanding or you may not be happy


----------



## Kovoet (May 12, 2008)

Second layer and can't wait for the polishing in a week or so


----------



## Kovoet (May 13, 2008)

Paint will wait for 2 weeks and then I will start with some Tcut colour polish, then onto a final polish. I will do the top cover next.

I re-did the wiring but couldn't find a dremel nearby but will get one on Saturday, I need to find some beading maybe someone  can advice me where to get some in the UK.

When I redo those holes I will then paint the tray black


----------



## Silverel (May 13, 2008)

Nice job on the paint so far.

Why waiting 2 weeks though? Don't you know people are starving for worklogs?


----------



## miniquake32 (May 15, 2008)

eew red


----------



## commandercup (May 15, 2008)

miniquake32 said:


> eew red



qft lol, jeeze... every case is red or black now and that isn't even a sexy red :shadedshu


----------



## miniquake32 (May 15, 2008)

commandercup said:


> qft lol, jeeze... every case is red or black now and that isn't even a sexy red :shadedshu



i know......... red is out now!!


----------



## MKmods (May 15, 2008)

Mark (red lover)> < Red haters 

Nicely done, good luck waiting for the paint to cure, I HATE the waiting...


----------



## Silverel (May 15, 2008)

Trolls? Trolls in a project log? 

GTFO.


----------



## commandercup (May 15, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Trolls? Trolls in a project log?
> 
> GTFO.



we're just offering our .02... it is a project log so that people can post their opinions, comments etc. right? ... why are you waiting 2 weeks before polishing though? 1 week should be fine


----------



## Kovoet (May 15, 2008)

http://www.mnpctech.com/case-mod-paint-computer-pc-case-mod-how-to4.html

Think these guys know what they talking about. You need two weeks cure time with enamel paint.


----------



## intel igent (May 15, 2008)

yup dont rush the drying process, its still damp & cool in most parts of the world

looking good kovoet!


----------



## AsRock (May 15, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Mark (red lover)> < Red haters
> 
> Nicely done, good luck waiting for the paint to cure, I HATE the waiting...



Yep does look well done.  All though i am not a fan of red. BUT surly should have credit for for whats looks like a good job right ?..


----------



## commandercup (May 15, 2008)

Kovoet said:


> http://www.mnpctech.com/case-mod-paint-computer-pc-case-mod-how-to4.html
> 
> Think these guys know what they talking about. You need two weeks cure time with enamel paint.



I only saw that they said that it was a 2 week cure time before wetsanding not for polishing...


----------



## Kovoet (May 15, 2008)

go to the next pages and they will say 30 days


----------



## intel igent (May 15, 2008)

@ kovoet : take your time and do it right, the wait is worth it 

trust me


----------



## commandercup (May 15, 2008)

Kovoet said:


> go to the next pages and they will say 30 days



ahh ok, it was 2 pages away

well, gl with the polishing lol, tr to find a nice camera to get that shiny finish on camera!


----------



## MKmods (May 15, 2008)

One thing about enamel paint is it dries from the outside in. Once the outside dries it makes a shell and takes the thinner mixed in the enamel paint (added to the paint to aid flowing) a lot longer to evaporate (can take weeks to months).
Lacquer has a more aggressive thinner that dries in minutes, the only prob is it dosent flow and produce the gloss of the enamel. So light sanding and a clear coat may be needed.

and MNPCtech is an excellent place for modding supplies and tutorials. Hats off to them for taking the time to show the "How" in How-To.


----------

